# Software > OpenWrt >  Levelone και openwrt

## atnonis

Χαίρετε,

έχει επιχείριση κανείς να βάλει το openwrt σε levelone AP (WAP-0006)
εάν ναι πώς???? από http://www.openwrt.org δεν έβγαλα άρκει




atno

----------


## koki

Το "Clones κλπ" που λέει σημαίνει ότι η συσκευή στο πρώτο πεδίο (μια edimax) είναι κλώνος (όμοια) με το Level One αυτό και μερικά άλλα.
Δεν βλέπω πουθενά όμως να αναφέρεται ότι κάποιο από αυτά έχει flash-αριστεί επιτυχώς.

Γενικά, δεν νομίζω πως γίνεται.
Αν θες άνοιξέ το να δεις τι είναι μέσα, να το επιβεβαιώσεις αυτό.

----------

